# 2 tent indoor super soil grow



## sMACkaddict (Oct 8, 2015)

Not too much to see yet, just my almost finished set up and some babies (10 days from seed) :baby:

The deets:

Random seeds, no idea what they are (got them from a friend who mixed up his stash)
Germed seeds in 16oz solos with FF light warrior
Planning to transplant from 16oz to and finish in 3gal(might finish in 5gal, not sure if I have the space)
Will be using super soil(its in a kiddie pool cooking, 2 weeks old so far)
Seedlings in 2 x 4 x 4 tent under HTG tek lamps (4 PLL-55 bulbs)
Vegging will be continued(if needed/possible) in 5 x 5 x 6.5 tent under 1000w MH
Flowering will be in same tent with 1000w HPS

Once these guys are moved into the big tent I will be popping some beans that are currently in the mail: Satori, Ganesh(also mandala), Super Sour OG and/or some of the freebies.

Oh yea, on a side note, I'm going to be doing this legally soon... woo hooo!:yay: 

View attachment first post - 1 of 9.jpg


View attachment first post - 2 of 9.jpg


View attachment first post - 3 of 9.jpg


View attachment first post - 4 of 9.jpg


View attachment first post - 5 of 9.jpg


View attachment first post - 6 of 9.jpg


View attachment first post - 7 of 9.jpg


View attachment first post - 8 of 9.jpg


View attachment first post - 9 of 9.jpg


----------



## sMACkaddict (Oct 13, 2015)

Ahhh, I still can't get watering seedlings right...:hairpull:

I will throw up more pics by the end of the week


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 14, 2015)

They all look good to me.  What kind of watering problems are you having? 

I am going to be running my 1000W HPS in a 5 x 5 tent this winter.  I was a bit worried that it might not be enough light for that much space--thinking of adding a 400 or a 600W.  Have you run the 1000W in the 5 x 5 space before?


----------



## sMACkaddict (Oct 14, 2015)

Hey hemp!  I am having downward curling leaves issues... its not bad, and they will be fine once they grow a bit more, just frustrating that I can't keep them happy...  I will post some pics of them later today or tomorrow.

Being that I am just getting back into growing, I think its just my untrained hand.  I think I was/am watering them too infrequently and with too much water.  They should be staying moist until they have really started growing, right? they are 2 weeks from seed right now.

No, I have not used a 1000w in this size tent before.  The lumens/sq ft are good, right(about 6k)?  I was also planning to leave aisles on 2 sides so I can access everything more easily, do you think thats a good idea?


----------



## sMACkaddict (Oct 15, 2015)

overview shot and then some close ups of a couple of the sadlings... I have had my light like max 4" away from the seedlings and my temps have been like high 70s low 80s and humidity 30%-50%.  They are under 24hr light.  I have only been watering them and they are in pure FF light warrior.

They def look overwatered, so I have been trying to let them dry out a bit more.  I think im giving them too much water at once. 

View attachment GJ - 1 of 5.jpg


View attachment GJ - 2 of 5.jpg


View attachment GJ - 3 of 5.jpg


View attachment GJ - 4 of 5.jpg


View attachment GJ - 5 of 5.jpg


----------



## vostok (Oct 16, 2015)

Not enough perlite add 30% per pot to aid drainage prevent root compaction and ease the forthcoming nute burn, as per your soil is still cooking?


----------



## sMACkaddict (Oct 16, 2015)

yea, I don't know what made me forget to add perlite... time, I suppose.. ha you are right for sure, thanks vos.  

Could you elaborate on the nute burn part a little?  My soil is in a kiddie pool cooking, its got at least 2 more weeks until its useable.


----------



## sMACkaddict (Oct 16, 2015)

ok, just went back through some stickies and refreshed myself on the basics that I clearly forgot.  Feeling confident on what to do now...  let them dry out! ha, I was overthinking(always my problem) about watering them while they were seedlings and def overwatered instead of just keeping the soil moist.  They should be starting to really get growing now esp if I can just relax and stick to the basics... :ccc: :watchplant:


----------



## sMACkaddict (Oct 18, 2015)

I let everything dry out, then gave them a good watering today.  I will be hoping to see everyone bounce back a little this week.

If all goes according to plan, I will be transplanting them to 3 gallon smart pots by the end of the week.

I am going to put 2 fem super sour og, 4 reg satori, and 2 fem kaliman cheese #1 in light warrior filled solo cups tonight.  Hopefully they will catch up/surpass my current plants and then I will flower everything together.

I have FFOF and LW right now.  Is OF by itself too hot to use for the top 50% with the super soil?  Should I cut the OF with LW 50/50?

big week ahead of me, hoping for some mojo


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 21, 2015)

Big green mojo coming your way. FFOF is not too hot for established plants. Go for it. Mix it with your super soil.

Your picture up there of amendments looks just like my place... Lots of goodness there.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 21, 2015)

Big green mojo coming your way. FFOF is not too hot for established plants. Go for it. Mix it with your super soil.

Your picture up there of amendments looks just like my place... Lots of goodness there.


----------



## sMACkaddict (Oct 26, 2015)

Thanks Rose, I appreciate it.  

Things are looking up.  Transplanted all 18 into 3 gallon smart pots and moved them into the big tent with an mh at 750w(I will crank it up to 1000w in a week).  They are looking much happier.  I also planted some seeds about a week ago and they are all up, except the cheese.  Both Cheese #1 seedlings have yet to break ground.  All the satori and super sour og are up and open. 

View attachment transplant- - 1.jpg


View attachment transplant- - 2.jpg


View attachment transplant- - 3.jpg


View attachment transplant- - 4.jpg


View attachment transplant- - 5.jpg


----------



## sMACkaddict (Oct 26, 2015)

Bah, the cheese is not looking promising, I can see the sprouts just under the dirt and they look dark dark purple.  I will keep waiting to see if they rise from what looks like their grave...  If I don't see them by weds Im going to pop the rest of the Kaliman Cheese #1 to make sure I didn't get a bad batch.  Is there any recourse for that?  I know I can't really go complaining to attitude that my seeds didn't germ, but I dunno, they weren't cheap!  I did get 3 kaliman exodus haze as freebies, if all the cheese is "rotten" then I will pop those....

I was so excited about the cheese, I bought them for my first grow too but I never got to pop them due to extenuating mexicans...


----------



## sMACkaddict (Oct 28, 2015)

the 2 Cheese #1 seeds are at the surface, but I dont think they are going to make it.  I will give them a couple more days, but will probably be germin the rest of the cheese by the end of the week.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 28, 2015)

Wow you have a lot going on. Mojo for the babies.  It is hard to have the wet/dry cycle with big pots and little plants.  You can do it... lots of air circulation will help.  That is a lot of plants to keep up with.  Greenest of mojo to you.


----------



## sMACkaddict (Oct 28, 2015)

haha yea, hopefully they wont be so little for long.  I will update with pics after I water tonight, they already look much happier.  

I am excited for there to be more going on, but I should be careful what I wish for... haha

Also, my buddy just found a ton of seeds hidden in the back of his closet and donated them to me.  They are like 5 years old, so I'm not too optimistic, but there's a ton of white rhino seeds, one lemon haze, 4 super skunk, 10 christmas kush and a bunch of "VT outdoors"


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 28, 2015)

Very cool, I wonder what vt is.


----------



## sMACkaddict (Oct 28, 2015)

im guessin the state Vermont, I'm in MA, so it would make sense


----------



## sMACkaddict (Oct 28, 2015)

nooo, upload keeps failing... I will try to post them again tomorrow...

Update: still no go on uploading...


----------



## sMACkaddict (Oct 30, 2015)

3rd time is the charm! 

View attachment watering- 1.jpg


View attachment watering- - 2.jpg


View attachment watering- - 3.jpg


View attachment watering- - 4.jpg


View attachment watering- - 5.jpg


View attachment watering- - 6.jpg


----------



## Grassman (Oct 31, 2015)

Hey Smack try a spray bottle on seedlings next time also keeps leaves moist and won't rot the roots just be careful if you have them to close to lights can cause minor spots on leaves from burning. I'm an old Brockton boy it was a nice place at one time. How did your white widow do I just ordered some fem. seeds can't wait to get them going.


----------



## sMACkaddict (Nov 3, 2015)

Hey grassman, thanks for stoppin by...  :48:

misting the seedlings?  i was under the impression you didn't want to keep the leaves moist as that would invite mold and fungus or whatever.  I'm still trying to get my seedling care skills under control.  I think it all comes down to watering, I havent really been working up to a full drench and dry cycle and just goin in full tilt.  I'll get it right one of these days... :doh:

The white widow was great... from what I remember.  Truthfully, that grow is all kind of a blur now, you would prob get more info from my GJ than I could remember off hand.  It ended with an early harvest due to a really scary and unfortunate run in with the local mexican drug cartel(I was in mexico).  Everything was fine in the end, even a little humorous, but new pair of pants scary while it was going down.  There were also caterpillars...


----------



## sMACkaddict (Nov 3, 2015)

Update timeeee...

the freakin cheese made it... I can't believe it.  It took like 2 weeks for one of them to open up!  That one also turned out to have 2 cotelydons... hopefully you can see it in the picture...

The satori and the super sour og are growing along, stressed a little by my naivete, but I think they will fare better than the last round of seedlings thanks to you guys! :cool2:

View attachment goodlookin - 1.jpg


Everything in the big tent is looking great.  As Rose noted, they are taking a while to dry out... like a week at least, but they are also growing very steadily.  Right now they are the size at which they would have been transplanted to these pots, little bigger maybe.

View attachment goodlookin - 2.jpg

View attachment goodlookin - 3.jpg


I took a couple close ups of some oddities on the plants. There's two different things, one looks like inter-veinal chlorosis to me and I have no idea with the other.  The new growth is kinda yellow and scrunchy. I am wondering if the inter-venial chlorosis is damage from my light being too close or from water getting on the leaves.  My 1000w MH is running at 75% power and is at least 3ft away in a cooltube.  Temps have been like 75F max.

I am hoping it will work itself out as the roots hit the super soil...

View attachment goodlookin - 4.jpg

View attachment goodlookin - 5.jpg

View attachment goodlookin - 6.jpg


----------



## sMACkaddict (Nov 7, 2015)

Things are trucking along...

I just top dressed the seedlings(besides the cheese, they are still green and TINY), they were starting to frown and get yellow... as they seem to always do for me...  hopefully this will make them happy.

I have a new plan for the next seeds I pop.  Since I cant seem to handle seeds in 16oz solo cups, im going to start them in plastic shot glasses.  THEN, once they are doing well in those, transplant to the solo cups with some good soil in em.  I think that should fix my issues...  what do you guys think?  (if anyone is reading... heh)

On a slightly annoying note, opened the big tent yesterday to fungus gnats... BOOOO, went to pick up some diatomaceous earth and got sold on some nematodes instead.  I am excited to try them out.  I will post some pics when I do it.  They look like a slice of cheese haha.

hope everyones grows are green and stinky!


----------



## sMACkaddict (Nov 12, 2015)

lots going on.. mostly all good...

View attachment nematodes - 1.jpg


I watered in the nematodes to all the plants in the big tent.  I only used about 1/5 of the nematodes, which is supposed to be for 100 sq ft, so it should be plenty.  Still, its expiration date is dec 1 so I will prob just use the rest anyways before it goes bad.  Almost all fungus gnats are gone, and no more should be hatching... these pics are from when I did that which was on sat I think...

View attachment nematodes - 2.jpg

View attachment nematodes - 3.jpg

View attachment nematodes - 4.jpg


the sprouts in the small tent are not happy... it looks like the top dressing is helping, but may be too little too late.  I will no longer be starting seeds in 16oz solo cups.  I found these ridiculously cute solo shot cups that look like they will be perfect.  I just started 2 christmas kush and 3 white rhino in the shot glasses with FFLW.

Back to the big tent, looks like everyone has hit maturity and some have visible preflowers.  I saw at least one definite female and male (culled). I am going to start fimming the females as they show.

View attachment nematodes - 5.jpg


thanks for reading


----------



## sMACkaddict (Nov 23, 2015)

Hey everyone, figured it was about time for an update...

Culled a bunch of males, 7 I believe.  Currently looking at 10 females and 1 still to show...
Switched to 20/4 light schedule because our washing machine starting tripping the breaker, so I need a window of time I can do laundry until we upgrade our electrical box to 200amps... almost $3k.. eek

This pic was taken just after lights out
View attachment checkin-in - 1.jpg


In the next couple days, I am going to FIM them all.  Then in a week or so, I will flip to 12/12.

Here you can see something going on with one of the leaves, once the lights come back on I will take a closer look to see if there is any pattern, but I haven't noticed one yet.

View attachment checkin-in - 2.jpg


I did notice some twisting leaf fingers about 2 weeks ago and thought my microbe herd might be struggling a little so I upped my molasses from 1 tsp/gal to 1 tb/gal.  The twisting has mostly gone away.  I also whipped up some compost tea from some espoma compost starter and watered with that to give the microbe herd a little boost.

The small tent is still trucking.  The seedlings in the solo cups have been battered but they are still growing, they have been top dressed with some Dr. Earth soil and watered with a less concentrated compost tea today.

I am tempted to start more beans, but I feel like the struggling plants will start to take off and then I will end up with too many plants... So I am going to continue to be patient with them... I WILL learn how to water seedlings haha I am determined..


----------



## Gooch (Nov 24, 2015)

sMACkaddict said:


> haha yea, hopefully they wont be so little for long.  I will update with pics after I water tonight, they already look much happier.
> 
> I am excited for there to be more going on, but I should be careful what I wish for... haha
> 
> Also, my buddy just found a ton of seeds hidden in the back of his closet and donated them to me.  They are like 5 years old, so I'm not too optimistic, but there's a ton of white rhino seeds, one lemon haze, 4 super skunk, 10 christmas kush and a bunch of "VT outdoors"


If you pick up some npk-RAW kelp, and amino acids(Omnia) and soak the seeds in them it will give you the best chance for a successful germination especially with older seeds


----------



## sMACkaddict (Nov 25, 2015)

cool, they are having a black friday sale at my hydro store and they have the whole RAW line (that is the product you were referring to, right?) , so maybe I will swing by and pick some up on friday...  thanks gooch

The 5 I tried to germ did nothing... I wasn't hoping for too much, they are over 6 years old and I have no idea how they were stored.


----------



## Gooch (Nov 25, 2015)

Yes that is what i am referring to, I just discovered the raw products and Harley Smith who teaches how to grow amazing fruits, and flowers, and with the knowledge i have learned in less then a month has turned my first grow into a huge success and my second grow from seeds is unreal I will post a pic of my root mass on my seedling at 20'something days using raw kelp,aminoacids, and potassium while cutting the base nutes in half 

View attachment rootmass.jpg


----------



## sMACkaddict (Nov 25, 2015)

yea, I've seen you post a couple times about it, and I checked out one of the videos, seems pretty sweet.  I will spend more time lookin into it.  I was definitely a little skeptical at first, esp since you're pushin it like theyre paying you  kidding

my GJ has been mostly just me talking to myself, so thanks for droppin by


----------



## Gooch (Nov 25, 2015)

well the knowledge sparked a passion which is why it might seem like i am being paid ;-) but not only am i not being paid but i buy the products and tried to give him a free $3000 website for teaching me for free


----------



## sMACkaddict (Nov 25, 2015)

that's awesome man, your passion will def inspire others!


----------



## Gooch (Nov 25, 2015)

just an FYI they also can be used in organic grows, they have special cultures for grow and bloom ;-)


----------



## sMACkaddict (Nov 25, 2015)

yea, I was checking out their site and saw that...  I think I have everything I need in that realm right now, but once I run out I will def look at them...


----------



## Gooch (Nov 25, 2015)

well more important then buying their product is understand what are the good microbes etc.. he does a great lecture on it


----------



## sMACkaddict (Nov 25, 2015)

if you are looking for some more good reading material, I have a pdf of teaming with microbes, it is a great read for organic growing, and understanding the soil food web in general... I guess you don't grow in soil tho, right?


----------



## Gooch (Nov 25, 2015)

no the only thing i can do with dirt is get dirty :smoke1:


----------



## sMACkaddict (Nov 25, 2015)

haha ill try out hydro some day for sure...


----------



## Gooch (Nov 25, 2015)

cost is under 200 and medium per pot can be as low as $6, its ebb and flow 2 gallon buckets


----------



## sMACkaddict (Dec 1, 2015)

The 11 ladies in the big tent are 64 days from seed today.  They are looking pretty good!  I think the issue I was having has been remedied.  I removed some of the more damaged fan leaves and I have not seen it developing on any others.

View attachment day 64 - 1.jpg


View attachment day 64 - 2.jpg


I just had to go to texas for the weekend and decided to jsut water well before I left and pray...  worked out well, I also fimmed before I left so it was nice to see the new growth.
View attachment day 64 - 3.jpg


View attachment day 64 - 4.jpg


got a little tacoing going on that I would like to remedy. I think it is due to poor circulation.  I noticed my exhaust fan was turned down kinda low, so hopefully that will fix it.
View attachment day 64 - 5.jpg


----------



## sMACkaddict (Dec 8, 2015)

started 12/12 today in the big tent, woo hoo!  I almost forgot the switch the bulb to the hps.. haha 

I will post new pics of the little tent tonight, been a little while since ive taken any since they were so pathetic looking.  They are much happier now!


----------



## sMACkaddict (Dec 10, 2015)

ok, didnt take any pics, but I did go get my medical card! im very happy and excited to be growing mmj legally!  Im really excited to provide awesome medicine to people who need it.


----------



## next (Dec 10, 2015)

Congrats on the medicard!


----------



## sMACkaddict (Dec 11, 2015)

thanks next, feels awesome.  I can't wait to get my actual card in the mail!


----------



## sMACkaddict (Dec 12, 2015)

Hey fog, welcome to MP!  thanks for the props, im very excited about Satori.  and the cheese, after the seeds almost not making it, im glad they are doing well and cant waitttttt


----------



## sMACkaddict (Dec 13, 2015)

so we are on day 6 of 12/12 in the big tent, and things are looking good in the little tent.

View attachment finally - 1.jpg


I put up my second t5 lamp so I could spread the plants out a little and have them in two height groups.

View attachment finally - 2.jpg

View attachment finally - 3.jpg


like I said, day 6 of flowering, I think I'm starting to see some pistil clusters, tried to get a pic of them...
View attachment finally - 4.jpg

View attachment finally - 5.jpg

View attachment finally - 6.jpg


----------



## mrcane (Dec 13, 2015)

Looks great Smack, Is that a heater in there or just a tower fan??  If so How is it going with the humidity?...  I am running a heater and having a hard time getting over 40% Rh.


----------



## Kraven (Dec 13, 2015)

Nice looking SOG smack, looks good brother.....may get a little tight in there through flower, me personally I probably would not run 8 in that space, 4 maybe 6 but 8 is going hamper your yield and airflow. Be sure keep a good check for PM and I would trim the bottom 2/3 off, let them get some air....if a branch cannot make it to the top take it off, it will increase your yield significantly and you wont end up with a bunch of popcorn in the end, just a bunch of fat cola's. Good luck and green mojo, hope you don't mind my 2 cents.


----------



## sMACkaddict (Dec 13, 2015)

Thanks mrcane and Kraven!  No heater in there, mrcane, just a tower fan.  I'm growing in my basement and the room is next to our boiler and that helps keep the temps up without killing my humidity.  Also doesn't hurt that its barely been below 45F yet.  During the day, that is...

Kraven, your 2 cents is worth much more than that!  Thanks for dropping in.  I hear ya on the number of plants.  I have 8 for the next flowering run, and those still need to be sexed.  I'm gonna do another trim this week.  I already took off the bottom 1/3 before the flip.  Now ill do a final sweep and get all the popcorn branches.  I actually have 11 in there right now... Hehe


----------



## Kraven (Dec 13, 2015)

Thanks for the compliment, we are all here to learn and I certainly do everyday from each of y'alls grows. I do a trim at flip then another at 10 days in when I can really see whats gonna make it to the canopy. I think your gonna crush this grow, sounds like your right on track brother. Green mojo


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 13, 2015)

looking good........ :48:.... watch those temps..... low temps can slow or stop growth.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 13, 2015)

Nice setup. Yeah I would watch the lower temps as G13 said. Do they seem to get some purple with temps like that?


----------



## Kraven (Dec 13, 2015)

"The difference between day- and nighttime temperatures is referred to as the DIF and it is widely agreed that increasing the DIF has a positive effect in steering most plants towards flowering. When growing indoors it is pretty straightforward to record day and night temperatures using a simple max./ min. thermometer. It is also straightforward to drop the night temperature, because the biggest source of heat - the lamp - is off during the night period.

During the veg stage, you will achieve optimum growth by keeping the DIF constant. Use a fan heater, or similar, to raise the night temperature once the lamp is off. Measure your minimum night temperatures and set the heater on a timer to warm the grow room throughout the &#8216;lights off' period.

For the flowering stage, the optimum DIF is around 46.4º - 50º F (8º - 10º C), so if your maximum day temp is around 82.4º F (28º C), aim for a night temperature of around 64.4º F (18º C).

This drop in temperature forces sugars held in the plant towards the buds. This is because as the air temperature cools, the plant will cool with it. The leaves hold less mass than the buds and therefore cool at a quicker pace, causing the sugars held in them (which they have been producing all day) to be moved to the flowering sites, where they advance bud growth."


Quoted from http://www.cannabis.info/us/abc/10008151-now-for-something-completely-different


----------



## mrcane (Dec 13, 2015)

Kraven Interesting, that is a pretty good drop in temp, almost 20 deg..


----------



## Gooch (Dec 13, 2015)

Kraven said:


> "The difference between day- and nighttime temperatures is referred to as the DIF and it is widely agreed that increasing the DIF has a positive effect in steering most plants towards flowering. When growing indoors it is pretty straightforward to record day and night temperatures using a simple max./ min. thermometer. It is also straightforward to drop the night temperature, because the biggest source of heat - the lamp - is off during the night period.
> 
> During the veg stage, you will achieve optimum growth by keeping the DIF constant. Use a fan heater, or similar, to raise the night temperature once the lamp is off. Measure your minimum night temperatures and set the heater on a timer to warm the grow room throughout the lights off' period.
> 
> ...



this makes me feel a little better, i was told a max of 10 degree diferrence in night and day and i am in the 15-20 range which is right on par with what you are saying. I have my days and nights flipped from our days and nights so when lights are off its day time here, and lights come on at night when it gets colder.


----------



## sMACkaddict (Dec 13, 2015)

Grower13 said:


> looking good........ :48:.... watch those temps..... low temps can slow or stop growth.





WeedHopper said:


> Nice setup. Yeah I would watch the lower temps as G13 said. Do they seem to get some purple with temps like that?



hey guys, thanks for stoppin in.  I'm a little confused!  When I said 45F, I meant outside.  It has been relatively warm here lately, so I haven't really had to battle with temps at all.   I keep my tent at 75F-ish with the lights on and maybe 65F with the lights off.



Kraven said:


> "The difference between day- and nighttime temperatures is referred to as the DIF and it is widely agreed that increasing the DIF has a positive effect in steering most plants towards flowering. When growing indoors it is pretty straightforward to record day and night temperatures using a simple max./ min. thermometer. It is also straightforward to drop the night temperature, because the biggest source of heat - the lamp - is off during the night period.
> 
> During the veg stage, you will achieve optimum growth by keeping the DIF constant. Use a fan heater, or similar, to raise the night temperature once the lamp is off. Measure your minimum night temperatures and set the heater on a timer to warm the grow room throughout the lights off' period........



Thanks for the info Kraven.  I knew that the difference in temps between day and light cycle made a difference, but its nice to have some specifics.  I'm not going to buy a heater until I see how my temps are in the dead of winter.  With the lights on I have been easily able to maintain over 70F with it being below freezing outside.  I want to see how cold it gets with the lights off and it being below freezing.  I think it will put me right into the DIF sweet spot.



Gooch said:


> this makes me feel a little better, i was told a max of 10 degree diferrence in night and day and i am in the 15-20 range which is right on par with what you are saying. I have my days and nights flipped from our days and nights so when lights are off its day time here, and lights come on at night when it gets colder.



Yea, I got the same thing going on.  It just makes sense to have your lights running at the coldest times.  It gets below freezing at night here right now, but the days are like 45+.


----------



## sMACkaddict (Dec 13, 2015)

Kraven said:


> Thanks for the compliment, we are all here to learn and I certainly do everyday from each of y'alls grows. I do a trim at flip then another at 10 days in when I can really see whats gonna make it to the canopy. I think your gonna crush this grow, sounds like your right on track brother. Green mojo



this brought a smile to my face!  thanks dude, means a lot coming from you!

Yea I trimmed the night before I flipped and will be doing it again in a couple days.  

I went ahead with building my aerocloner (thanks to your advice), very excited to try it out.  It is def a little rickety, but I hope it gets the job done.  Instead of neoprene discs, I used this stuff:

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Frost-Ki...-Air-Conditioner-Weatherstrip-AC42H/100059869

So I got 16 circular(cut with a dremel so barely circles) holes in my bucket lid.  I cut 2" squares off the insulation stuff and just jammed them into the holes.  Then I will stick a pencil or knife through them when I go to insert clones.

I wasn't planning on taking clones this run, because this is all no name genetics, could be bagseed even, butttttt..... I really want to test out the clone bucket so when I trim in a couple days I will throw as many as I can in there and see what happens.


----------



## Kraven (Dec 13, 2015)

Sounds good smack, I was just really trying to put the new cloner through a test and it worked so well all 4 cuts rooted. I took cuts that would be hard to root and it cloned them with no problem. I've seen some bag seed grows that would blow your mind. It's just a crap shoot so that's why we all try to stay away from bag seed. A lot of work to only hermie in the middle of flower is frustrating....and if it hits any of your keeper strains then the water is all muddy so you got to clean everything (tent, tools, fans ) and trash a run right in the middle.


----------



## sMACkaddict (Dec 13, 2015)

true!  I didn't have any real genetics and wanted to throw everything through a test run first anyways (ventilation, super soil, etc)


----------



## Kraven (Dec 13, 2015)

I would have done the same. Hope your luck holds out and you get a good grow, check them good everyday from day 15-25 if your gonna hermie that's the most likely time frame, and it usually will happen in the lower 2/3 of the plant. Like I said its a crap shoot, you might get epic weed or a hermie....I hope its epic weed for you.....either way you have tested and now have a good idea of how things are running.....nothing is ever a waste when it comes to growing, you always learn something.


----------



## sMACkaddict (Dec 13, 2015)

true dat... thanks man:48:


----------



## sMACkaddict (Dec 15, 2015)

The white thing with slots is a tower fan, the yellow thing above it is a yellow sticky trap for fungus gnats.  Is that the same as a no pest strip?

thanks dude!


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 15, 2015)

sMACkaddict said:


> Is that the same as a no pest strip?
> 
> thanks dude!


 

no....... read up on no pest strip before you use one.

http://www.hotshot.com/products-and-solutions/all-products/no-pest-strip.aspx


----------



## sMACkaddict (Dec 15, 2015)

thanks g13, not using one so not worried! haha


----------



## sMACkaddict (Dec 16, 2015)

haha no worries, good lookin out, thanks fog


----------



## sMACkaddict (Dec 17, 2015)

Forgot to mention that I found a male!  I had one that was unsexed, and I thoguht it had turned out female because I lost track of it.  A couple days ago I found it again!  It was very clearly male now and it looked like it hadnt dispersed any pollen... I bagged it and dragged it outta there.  Honestly, I wouldn't mind losing one more now.. ha I can't believe Im saying that, but im at 10 now which is 2 rows of 3 an one of 4... I would rather have one less now... agh, I don't think I can really complain hah


----------



## sMACkaddict (Dec 18, 2015)

16 clones are in a water wonderland in my new homemade aerocloner.  I did my last cleanup trim at 10 days flowering and decided to test out the new cloner.  Things are looking good so far on day 2
View attachment propagatin - 1.jpg

View attachment propagatin - 2.jpg


everyone else in the small tent is reasonably happy, I think I might have a mg def starting, what do you guys think?  I think you can see it on "Satori #3" on the far left.
View attachment propagatin - 3.jpg


Big tent is flowering along on day 11 or 12.  Had to touch up the second to last photo because it was blown out, but I liked it so I went for it...
View attachment propagatin - 4.jpg

View attachment propagatin - 5.jpg

View attachment propagatin - 6.jpg

View attachment propagatin - 7.jpg


thanks for stoppin by, tune in next week 
:48:


----------



## Gooch (Dec 19, 2015)

if you are noticing a def of any type start with ph, then find some amino acids to add to the mix it will aid in the uptake of calcium and all other nutrients


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 19, 2015)

:48:   

:clap::banana:


----------



## sMACkaddict (Dec 19, 2015)

thanks gooch, I am mixing up a compost tea that I will be givin em to build up the microbe population... everything they need is in the soil, it just needs to be made available to them...

haha g13, lovin the banana


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 19, 2015)

Your plants are looking amazing.. Very nice. Happy holidays to you smack!


----------



## Gooch (Dec 19, 2015)

well even in soil if you are not within the right ph zone the plant wont be able to turn the elements into energy for the plant, but for sure having the right fungi is very important especially the fungi that makes phosphorus available


----------



## sMACkaddict (Dec 19, 2015)

I hear ya gooch, I'm thinking from the' let the microbes do the work' point of view.  Everything the plant needs is in the soil and as long as the microbe herd is good, the pH will be good.


----------



## sMACkaddict (Dec 19, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Your plants are looking amazing.. Very nice. Happy holidays to you smack!



Thanks rose!  That means a lot.  Happy holidaze to you as well!


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 20, 2015)

Nice setup,,keep up the good work. Yehaaaaaa


----------



## sMACkaddict (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks WH!  I'm holding my breath right now... Went on vacation with the family for a week and a friend is dropping by to tend to things... Ahhhhhh haha.

I will be home on Jan 1st and I'm very anxious to see what they look like...


----------



## bud88 (Dec 30, 2015)

Looking awesome sMACk! Looking forward to seeing pics upon your return from vacation..


----------



## sMACkaddict (Dec 31, 2015)

Thanks bud!  Spoke to my friend tonight and he mentioned a lot of yellowing.. And he said it was on the upper/new growth too... a little concerned but I will keep my emotions in check until I see it for myself, they might just be a little hungry....


----------



## sMACkaddict (Jan 3, 2016)

OK, here is a text based update... still haven't had the time to really sit down with the plants... I will tonight however.

Small tent:

Clones rooted!  I basically threw them in the aero clone I made and left them for almost 2 weeks.  I think I got like 13/16 throwing roots, hopefully I can hit 100% if I actually care for them.  I just tossed them all because they were all burnt up on the top and not worth the trouble...

Other plants looks like they are doing pretty well.  Pruned the growth right next to the soil, but otherwise not much to do there.

Big Tent:

Ugh, this was a little disappointing...  Lots of shriveled up leaves.  My friend didn't come as often as he said he would and doesn't look like he watered very well... se la vie (sp?)... if I had planned better this wouldn't even have come up...

It was all lower fan leaves from growth sites that I had pruned... Either way, I realized something else as well.  I am pretty sure they are a little light on N.  NC's mix has no worm castings because if the mix is well cooked they aren't needed.  Well, I dont think mine cooked very well (a concern I noted early on).  So, I top dressed with EWC for 9 out of 11 plants and then ran out and used blood meal on the other 2.

These ladies are on day 27 of flowering today.

will try and post pics tonight.  Hope everyone had a good holiday and new years!


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 3, 2016)

No one takes care of our plants the way we do, darn it.  That is why i never leave.. ha.


----------



## sMACkaddict (Jan 3, 2016)

so true...


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 3, 2016)

But ya do need to leave your house once in a while huh? Your too young to be a hermit.


----------



## sMACkaddict (Jan 3, 2016)

Haha I'm ready to never leave my house again, but yea, I won't be able to acheive full hermit status for a while unfortunately...


----------



## sMACkaddict (Jan 8, 2016)

bleh, feeling pretty bummed lately...  All the plants in the big tent have lost nearly all of their fan leaves... im worried they wont make it to harvest...  I will post pics once I have the heart to take the pics...

small tent is doing alright, they are showing some stress, but growing along...  A couple of the fem seeds have shown their preflowers... I think one of the Satoris have shown female, but nothing from the other 3 yet...

ahhh I wish I never left....:hairpull:

EDIT: I think this is what I am dealing with right now: http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=815043&postcount=17

consequences of not properly cooking my super soil...


----------



## sMACkaddict (Jan 16, 2016)

Hit a rough patch when I got back from vaca... I was bummed about plants and life also got really busy and time just flew!

Back on point now, plants took a bit of a beating, but they should be ok.  I think my super soil did not compost properly, which is the main reason I am seeing deficiencies.  Also, I don't think I was providing enough molasses.  Anyways, I am definitely going to be transplanting before flipping to 12/12 in the future.  I didn't this time and it was a mistake.

what do you guys think?

Without further ado, here's some new angles and close ups of the big tent, followed by a couple of the veg tent.

View attachment week5 - 1.jpg

View attachment week5 - 2.jpg

View attachment week5 - 3.jpg

View attachment week5 - 4.jpg

View attachment week5 - 5.jpg

View attachment week5 - 6.jpg

View attachment week5 - 7.jpg

View attachment week5 - 8.jpg

View attachment week5 - 9.jpg

View attachment week5 - 10.jpg


----------



## Killertea08 (Jan 19, 2016)

Hey Smack sorry to hear about your girls after your vacation.  I'm also waiting on my super soil, I hope mine finishes to its in a rubber made container in my garage.  It gets in the 40 deg F range at night, but warms up to 75 in the afternoon.  We shall see I guess, green MOJO for the girls!


----------



## sMACkaddict (Feb 18, 2016)

We are at 71 days now and it looks like im starting to see the littlest bit of amber trichs on some of the plants.  Shouldn't be too much longer.  I think I should get enough bud to tide me over for a while... really excited to get some satori, cheese and super sour OG into the flower room!

Sorry about everything being tinted yellow... some of the plants are straight purple with black leaves, really wanted you to see that.  Any tips?

without further ado
View attachment almost-done - 1.jpg

View attachment almost-done - 2.jpg

View attachment almost-done - 3.jpg

View attachment almost-done - 4.jpg

View attachment almost-done - 5.jpg

View attachment almost-done - 6.jpg

View attachment almost-done - 7.jpg

View attachment almost-done - 8.jpg

View attachment almost-done - 9.jpg

View attachment almost-done - 10.jpg

View attachment almost-done - 11.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 18, 2016)

Very nice bud shots, glad they turned around for you. hope life did too.


----------



## sMACkaddict (Feb 18, 2016)

Thanks rose!  Yea, things are still rollercoastering a bit, but the peaks and valleys have mellowed out a bit.  Quit my job to work on a side project with a friend, didn't work out so now I'm trying to figure out what to do next....


----------



## sMACkaddict (Feb 28, 2016)

harvesting today! woo hoo! back soon with some pics... hopefully!


----------



## sMACkaddict (Mar 3, 2016)

Harvest has come and gone.  I forgot what a pain in the *** trimming is...  I did have it easy though since most of the fan leaves had already died and been plucked or fallen.

First off, what I got going on now.  Made some tweaks to the set up.  I skinned the small tent (2x4x4) to make a drying tent.  I put the frame up on a table and I like the set up a lot more now.  I will need to make sure the big tent is really light proof before my next flowering cycle.

View attachment cycle-continues - 2.jpg


Speaking of my next flowering cycle...  I was trying to keep these guys on hold in 1 gallon fabric pots and they were not very happy...  The transplant was a little rough with their roots growing into the fabric pots a little.  Anyways, they are in 5 gallon bags (except 1 in a 3gal, I ran out) and should be looking spiffy in a week or two.  Oh yea, so I am going to veg them out for a little while under the MH and take clones before I flip. Very excited for this run, got 2 Kaliman Cheese #1, 2 emerald triangle super sour og and 3 Mandala satori (all females I think, also lost one due to negligence...)

View attachment cycle-continues - 1.jpg


and on to the harvest pics!  You can see the tent in the first couple.  Being held up with 2 plywood boards and a tension rod... worked really well!  Thanks to the misses for that one (oh yea, we also just got engaged!)

View attachment cycle-continues - 3.jpg

View attachment cycle-continues - 4.jpg

View attachment cycle-continues - 5.jpg

View attachment cycle-continues - 6.jpg

View attachment cycle-continues - 7.jpg

View attachment cycle-continues - 8.jpg

View attachment cycle-continues - 9.jpg

View attachment cycle-continues - 10.jpg


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Mar 4, 2016)

photo #4 :48: beautiful buds, gratz


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 4, 2016)

Just beautiful, what nice color... congrats.  and yes trimming is a pain.


----------



## sMACkaddict (Mar 4, 2016)

Thanks Rose and Shortbus!  Yea, I got worried things wouldnt turn out well, but I think I did alright.  Mostly just my lack of experience fueling my paranoia... haha

Looks like I have around 1 lb, I will weigh it before I jar it and will post the actual number.

Hopefully, with recooking my soil and using 5 gallon containers I can easily do at least as well on the next run.

I actually jsut made some tincture using my new magical butter machine.  I made it with trim and it isn't THAT strong... I'm thinkin of boiling it down halfway to increase the thc concentration, what do you guys think?


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 4, 2016)

I like to let it air out for a week and then add a bit of maple syrup or honey and cinnamon.. it makes it stronger and taste a bit better.:joint4:

i have it in a wide mouth measuring cup and place a paper towel over it.. it evaporates quickly. What did you use, booze?


----------



## sMACkaddict (Mar 4, 2016)

yea, made it with everclear.  Used about 3oz of trim for 3 cups of everclear.

I like the idea of sweetening it up a bit.  I more or less gave up drinking a couple years ago and one dropper of the tincture blew my mouth away, not really in a good way haha.


----------



## sMACkaddict (Mar 23, 2016)

So, everything I harvested is jarred up, just under 65% RH.  I weighed it and it came out to about 8.5oz.  So, like .25g/watt... not fantastic, but im excited for the next cycle.

View attachment harvest-and-on - 2.jpg


I had punished the satoris, cheese and super sour og by making them wait in the veg area.  They were hurtin, but are looking happy now.  I will give them another week to bush out, then I'm going to take clones and flip em!  So excited for SAtori!!! AND THE CHEEEEEESE... haha and the super sour og too hahaha dammit!

View attachment harvest-and-on - 1.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 24, 2016)

very nice looking purple buds! the others too but hard to beat that purple tinge for bag appeal...


----------



## sMACkaddict (Mar 27, 2016)

Haha thanks fogey.  The purple stuff looks really nice for sure.  The green stuff is where its really at tho.


----------

